
Why Intel is betting its chips on microprocessor mastermind Jim Keller - cjdrake
https://fortune.com/longform/microchip-designer-jim-keller-intel-fortune-500-apple-tesla-amd/
======
ecpottinger
Giving links that require to subscribe first is a waste of our time.

